# 97 maxima wont start



## slacov (May 4, 2006)

hey gang ! My 97 max will not start if the air temp is above 60 degrees. I turn the key to start it but get no response. The lights go on in the dash but nothing happens. The clock light disappears when the key is turned to the start position. If the air temp is cool enough and the engine starts, the car runs fine but after the engine warms up and you turn the ign off, the car wont start untill it cools off. This is driving me crazy!! I've replaced the starter and the O2 sensors recently.I cant for the life of me figure out why the temp of the air or engine[ the engine temp is normal] has anything to do with the car's ability to start!! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

could be a sticky solenoid / bad starter!

also, make sure the connections between the battery and starter is clean (clean the terminals) ... increaesd temprature reduces conductivity ... and if there's corrosion on the terminals, it may be enough to stop the starting.

Also, do you hear a clicking noise when u turn the key?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm a Nissan Tech and I had this problem recently on a Maxima like yours. After like 30 minutes, I narrowed it down to the camshaft position sensor, attached to the engine front cover. Once I replaced it, vehicle started right up, even when the engine was HOT...:fluffy:


----------



## slacov (May 4, 2006)

*97 max wont start*

Hey Metro, changed the camshaft sensor and it didnt change anything! it still wont start if warm. Did you mean the crankshaft sensor maybe? I was alerted to that posibility from another forum. Damn this is just nuts!!!!


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

take ur starter out and bench test it to see if its working


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

let me know what happened
i am also a nissan tech


----------

